# Hearse on Halloween Night



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey there. For our small display this year, we're doing a scarecrow/pumpkin type of theme. I have about 10, 3 foot tall scarecrows from spirit that I put I the yard. I have a fence, several foggers, projection, tons of corn stalks, 2 heavy homemade toe-pinchers, tombstones (may use) and more. I have the opportunity to rent/have a 1963 hearse parked I our driveway. It would be dropped off on Halloween morning and picked up November first. The rate is $200 total (good price?). Do you think if I got it, I should still go with the said theme above? Would it "fit".

Thanks!

Dustyn


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The hearse will fit best if you have part of the display dedicated to being a graveyard, since graves and hearses kind of go together Something else you might consider is putting one of your scarecrows in the driver's seat and sticking another scarecrow in one of your toe-pinchers inside the hearse.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*I would agree with Roxy, that it works better with a graveyard scene, you could still incorporate the rest of your decor in haunt as more of a country graveyard. Let's hope the coach, (hearse) as they are called these days is black and not white like some are. I also like the idea of having a scarecrow in the drivers seat. *_


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You could also pop the hood and have some of the scarecrows looking inside as if they're trying to fix something wrong with the engine. At that point, it becomes more than just a display - you're telling a story


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Be prepared for the windows to be covered with finger and nose prints. You should also prevent people from leaning or sitting on the coach.


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. I have a bunch of store bought tombstones that I'm going to refinish, so I will use those. I'll put out the coffins, and I have some skeletons as well I can use. I will also incorporate some of the other stuff. I'm also thinking of making a large grim reaper static prop (saw a super simple one made using a step ladder. I think I'll put some extra fencing around the hearse as well. I'm also thinking I could out some battery powered stobes inside the hearse, and maybe a light underneath as well. I think the $200 fee is reasonable, do you agree? It's a beautiful hearse. Attached is a link to the picture of the hearse.


----------



## DanO'TheDead (Oct 13, 2011)

*Jealous of your hearse*

So I tried to turn an '87 Civic into something scary last year... Get the hearse! I would get some of those stickies or clings. Zombie, morgue type scene setters back lit with a good strobe will make it pop. I ended up using a van with these things and strobed it from the inside and it looked like they were moving. Once I sell the civic I am getting the hearse. I don't drive that far to work and the business is dying anyway.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

dusty588 said:


> I think the $200 fee is reasonable, do you agree?


Renting is cheaper than buying


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Since you will be renting this, you should also check with your insurance agent to make sure you're covered in case of any damage that may occur from guest arriving to see your haunt. If you need to ask the people your renting this from the value of the hearse and then get it covered for the day of your haunt. *_


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^That, or ask if the rental fee covers any losses.


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Troll Wizard said:


> _*Since you will be renting this, you should also check with your insurance agent to make sure you're covered in case of any damage that may occur from guest arriving to see your haunt. If you need to ask the people your renting this from the value of the hearse and then get it covered for the day of your haunt. *_


Great point!


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> Renting is cheaper than buying


That's for sure!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

*is it a Caddy?*

If it's a 63 Caddy, I'd easily pay to have that in my driveway!


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

jdubbya said:


> If it's a 63 Caddy, I'd easily pay to have that in my driveway!


I'm almost certain it is! The owner said that there weren't many of these ones made.


----------

